# REAPER: Is there an easier way to render out an item like this?



## lucor (Jun 3, 2019)

No luck so far on the REAPER forums so I thought I'd try here.
I have the mic positions of my instruments always activated and routed out to their own tracks, which is great for flexibility and mixing but of course costs a lot horsepower. Because of that I'd like to be able to quickly render out midi items and keep them on the same tracks.

To make it a bit clearer, here's the initial setup:




Then I'd like to run an action, that renders out the midi item on to the SAME mic tracks, and mutes the midi item. So then it would like this:





Right now the only way I found to do this is very cumbersome:

Select the mic position tracks and run the action "Track: Render selected area of tracks to stereo stem tracks (and mute originals)"
This unfortunately renders the items on to NEW tracks, so I then have to move the audio items on to the original mic position tracks and delete the newly created tracks
Finally I have to manually mute the midi item
Does anyone know of a way/script/custom action to do this in one action? At least the rendering part, I'd be ok with manually having to mute the midi item every time.
Thanks!


----------



## TSG (Jun 3, 2019)

I seem to recall doing something like rendering it as a new take but to audio. I'll try to find the exact action and edit this, it's been a while since I used REAPER.

EDIT:
Ah, what I was remembering was right clicking the midi and choosing "apply track/take fx to items as new take." Not sure if that's overly helpful now that I read the question again.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 3, 2019)

I might be missing something but can't you just freeze the track? I assume there is also a way to do this for multiple tracks at once, if not I'm sure someone could make a script for it.


----------



## lucor (Jun 3, 2019)

d.healey said:


> I might be missing something but can't you just freeze the track? I assume there is also a way to do this for multiple tracks at once, if not I'm sure someone could make a script for it.


The problem with freezing is that if I want to make additional recordings, I have to first select all mic tracks and unfreeze them before I can use the instrument again, which gets annoying very quickly. Plus it then has to re-render everything once I freeze it again, which additionally costs a lot of time.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 3, 2019)

Maybe a custom action will work. Something like this:
https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=220483&highlight=render+in+place


----------



## lucor (Jun 3, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Maybe a custom action will work. Something like this:
> https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=220483&highlight=render+in+place


Unfortunately this also isn't what I'm looking for. But still a very handy action, that I'm definitely gonna keep, thank you!


----------



## lucor (Jun 3, 2019)

Ok I figured out an custom action, it was actually pretty easy, but I'm still coming to grips with REAPER so it took a bit. Man I love this program! 
For anyone that cares, here it is:




Still have to manually mute the midi item, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## cyoder (Jun 3, 2019)

Ah you beat me by a few minutes @lucor. Mine's a bit longer but I did figure a way to mute the midi item as long as it's in the track above the mics folder:

Best,


----------



## lucor (Jun 3, 2019)

cyoder said:


> Ah you beat me by a few minutes @lucor. Mine's a bit longer but I did figure a way to mute the midi item as long as it's in the track above the mics folder:
> 
> Best,


Nice, thank you!!  Works like a charm!


----------



## robgb (Jun 4, 2019)

Reaper always has a solution...


----------

